# Can I hear some poitive stuff about Paxil?



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

I am about to start Paxil. I have been reading the negative stuff but I'm sure there are a lot of positive things about it. Can you share those please?


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

I did help my IBS a lot when I was on it. Unfortunately the negative just outweighed the positive, that's all.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi poopster:I took Paxil for about a year a while back, and loved it. I was taking it for depression, not IBS. I had absolutely no problems with it, other than weight gain, but at the time it was worth it.The thing to remember about Paxil is that when you go off it you have to do it very slowly, preferably under your doctor's supervision. Too fast and you will have withdrawal symptoms. One common one is flu-like symptoms.Good luck!JeanG


----------



## terrig (Jul 20, 2000)

PI have been on Paxil for 6 months now and love it. I know all meds are different put the Paxil has basically take away the IBS symptoms, taken away my anxiety and uncontrollable worrying. I have been on Depo Provera birth control for 6 years and the sexual side effects from that are bad - just no interest - so I can't speak for what Paxil does as far as sexual effects are. For me it helped because I am so much more relaxed I am more interested.Please, talk to your doctor and if they think it will help you, give it a try. There are a lot of negative things posted about Paxil, and I am not questioning the negative things, but I can speak for my personal experience and say it is the best medicine I have ever taken. My life is as normal now as it has ever been and my entire family has benefited from me being on Paxil. I can even take my 6 year old to school and on day trips without worrying where the nearest bathroom is. Good luck with your decision. Terri


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

Thanks everyone. I am starting to take it tonight. I need a little hand holding. I am scared to death of the side effects. I have to give it a try though. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## terrig (Jul 20, 2000)

PI am glad you are starting the Paxil. I just have to tell you, be strong and work through the side effects. When I first started I had a terrible time sleeping and concentrating. Plus I was jittery for a few weeks. I was just so sick and tired of the IBS that I didn't care what I had to go through to help it. I started out 10 mg for the first week and then moved up to 20 mg per day. After the 2nd week I was back on my regular schedule and feeling better than ever. Best wishes to you - I really hope you have the success I have had. Just remember, you may feel a bit strange for a while but as long as it is nothing dangerous you can work through it and the results will be great. Good Luck to You!!


----------



## dnvrdonna (Jan 23, 2002)

Hello all,I just found this group and wish I had found it years ago. I too was on Lotronex. I had a talk with my Dr. also about the depression and worried about where the bathroom is all the time. She started me on 10mg Paxil for the first week, then 20 mg after that. I too had trouble sleeping when I went to the 20 mg. and a little of the jitters, but after about a week they went away. I feel great now, and it does seen to help my IBS-D .Till they bring Lotronex back on the market I am staying on Paxil. My family too has noticed the change for the better in me. I feel great and so far and doing great on Paxil. I go in Monday for a recheck. At least I have something now to make me feel better.Donna


----------



## hmoots (Nov 16, 1999)

I myself and my family feel Paxil has given me my life back.I take it along with buspar and bentyl.Before Paxil I hardly ever did anything or left the house.I have had weight gain but feel it has been worth it.No more continuous worry and panic attacks or anxiety.I finally have some control.I have been on it for 8 months.It does take awhile to get used to but I feel it's really worth it.Heather


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

I was on Paxil. Did a good job on me, but everyone reacts differently and your body may react differently on the same drug at a different time in your life. Try taking it and don't look so hard for side effects and see what happens. Give it time to react with your system. Good luckMark


----------



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

Started on Paxil 3 weeks...I instantly becaming a new person...happier...awake...etc...but it ran out my system easy...just went up to 20 mg....i feel a lil weird an jittering ... my head feels full...ugh...lol...im hoping this gets better...lol...hopefully by monday ill feel better...but i thank goodness for Paxil for now its doing the trick...i cant believe how crazy i was before...my depressions were terrible...suicidal and anxiety attacks became the norm...


----------



## bubbles (Apr 7, 2000)

Paxil was a wonderdrug for me. It helped me with depression related and unrelated to IBS, and really helped me cope with the IBS. I was a happier person. Before Paxil I was at the end of my rope, and wanted to die. I don't want to think about how things could have been if I hadn't been prescribed Paxil. Good luck to you.


----------



## Musick (Mar 30, 2001)

Just curious...did everybody gain weight on paxil?


----------



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

No...all my weight gain is due to gas...


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Anyone with constipation found that Paxil made them more constipated?


----------



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

Maybe I'm just weird...but my constipation has gotten much better...I have 1-2 regular bowel movements a day...I still have incomplete evacuation...but I can live w/that...Before I went for days or weeks without going to the bathroom...My diet has changed also, I drink more water than I've ever done which may have helped to...I'm also on Prevacid for GERD...I'm one of the ones who haven't seen any bad side effects to Paxil yet...I'm grateful for the respite...


----------



## NewBreedGirl (Aug 22, 2000)

I kept an on-line journal of the first weeks starting Paxil ... due to me not leaving the house and that it was rough I wont lie.However I was VERY impressed with it. As were my freinds and wife.I'm not a ball of anxiety , nervousness and depression.Not only that ... but it keeps the IBS-D away.I do get C on occasion but not in a painfull way.I GOT MY LIFE BACK !!!I have tried Zoloft , Litium , Bently , Buspar , Xanax (works well but VERY addictive I hear) , Wellbutrin and Zyprexa.This is BY FAR the best thing for me. http://hometown.aol.com/andforonesecond


----------



## SaraCC (Apr 24, 2001)

I used Paxil for a year and am just going off of it now. The time while I used it was wonderful. I had no side effects and I was a much happier person. Before the Paxil, I was constantly worrying about my IBS/GERD, but that anxiety went away.Going off of it has been difficult...I won't lie about that. My doctor assured me that going off of it would be no problem, so I am a little upset about that advice. I've been checking the boards tonight in hope of finding some more help about going off it.So overall, there were good and bad aspects for me. But everyone is different; keep that in mind.


----------

